# Avoid this one



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I am not impressed with what SC is coming up with lately, nor am I with their marketing techniques.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Steel City= Craftsman knock offs in my opinion. I would not and will NOT buy another Craftsman power tool.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I consider Craftsman to be the weekend warrior brand…then one step above that is Ryobi…both brands are cheap…cheaply made…and will not last if used more than a few weekends….they have built in obsolescence.(They should come with the caution "don't do this at home.")

I have had to resort to them when doing a job in an area that had no decent stores, when I didn't have time to go back and get a "real" tool and I only needed it to do very little amount of work….Once done with them…I give em to whoever wants em as I dont store these space wasters in my shop…not that I am a brand snob…just limited room.

Thanks for the review…it is sad when a tool company decides to go the "cheap" route in its marketing. It is also from that mindset that you can only make a profit if you build tools that break down quickly so that a new one must be repurchased (planned obsolescence)....I think the accessories marketing strategy is a better one….good solid base and then develop lots of useful accessories to go with them….I don't mind paying a bit more if the tool is efficient, durable and has safety in mind…those cheapos are also very dangerous IMHO…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Good review. I have seen some of the Steel City stuff at Woodcraft and drool over that nice drill press of theirs.

Generally speaking, those mini dust collectors leave buyers wanting something better. Looks like this is no different. The nice thing is that it has the 1 micron bag.

I'm tempted to post something about the brand slam done above, but I will say this, the brands unduly slammed above currently have, and have in the past offered some EXCELLENT tools, which are typically in the top of their class for value, and have found very satisfied and loyal users.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the reveiw


----------



## kfrisbie (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanx fer the info…


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review. All I have is a shopvac right now and I was looking for something small with a 4' port to go along side it. I think I will keep on looking.


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

update: now this is making a screeching noise when the suction is under even a fairly light load. This does not have much use on it. It is naturally a simple device and it has a plastic blower blade and housing, so I can only assume it is a motor bearing. Performance was so-so, now durability is questionable.


----------



## roadrunner0925 (Jun 26, 2008)

many of my tools are either inherited craftsman from my late grandfather or are ryobi that i bought. i have had absolutely no problems with anything craftsman or ryobi. i have used the ryobi planer relentlessly and the only thing i have ever had to do(once after a few hundred bf) was change the knives. the 10in band saw (craftsman) has been around since i was very young. the SKIL saw i bought has built and cut everything i have ever wanted it to, from cutting off the wane on 2'' pin oak to luaun ply. i dont understand where the hatred of craftsman comes from, but i second the earlier post of disliking the brand bashing going on. honestly, lest a tree limb fall on it, a well maintained tool should last and perform well for anyone willing to care for it.

sorry to sidetrack. i just bought the 3/4 hp dust collector, will post review later


----------

